# My chili rose died. R.I.P madusa :cry:



## nickJTpaton (Oct 7, 2011)

i was away on holiday and asked a reputible reptile keeper too look after my precious T. and 3 days ago when i came back she decided to try a go at shedding. i stayed up all night to watch her and everything seemed to be going well. i then had to go to work and came home to find her dead she was so lifeless and even the reptile shop owner said that she was in T heaven now. cant stop crying and blaming myself.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

nickJTpaton said:


> i was away on holiday and asked a reputible reptile keeper too look after my precious T. and 3 days ago when i came back she decided to try a go at shedding. i stayed up all night to watch her and everything seemed to be going well. i then had to go to work and came home to find her dead she was so lifeless and even the reptile shop owner said that she was in T heaven now. cant stop crying and blaming myself.


My rose hair just died too  dont blame yourself there was nothing you could have done


----------



## Alex L. (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear, same thing happened wit my Chaco Golden Knee, but if it's any consellation: ''Where there is death, comes new life!''


----------



## nickJTpaton (Oct 7, 2011)

thanks. i got myself a stuarts milk snake and a mexican red knee. both beautiful.


----------

